# Μαντινάδα: Ξομπλιάζω τις κουβέντες μου



## Theseus (Apr 14, 2017)

In full:-
Ξομπλιάζω τις κουβέντες μου
για μιας φιλίας χατίρι
και ύστεσα ανυφαντικό
στσι σκέψης τ΄ αργαστήρι.

What does this Mantinada mean? My guess is tentative, to say the least:-
'I embroider my conversations
As a favour for friendship
And afterwards (?) as a tapestry 
In the workshop of thought'. 

Some sense but I clearly have missed the main point.


----------



## Themis (Apr 14, 2017)

για μιας φιλιάς χατίρι = για το χατίρι μιας φιλίας
ύστεσα = έστεσα = έστησα, από το (κρητικό) στένω


----------



## Theseus (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, Themis. So therefore 'for the sake of friendship' & 'I set up a weaving on the loom of thought'. Is this a plausible rendering?


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Thanks, Themis. So therefore 'for the sake of friendship' & 'I set up a weaving on the loom of thought'. Is this a plausible rendering?



That's right. I embroider my words / For a friendship’s sake / And I set up a weaving / In the workshop of thought.

Στένω ανυφαντικό means to prepare everything for a weaving job.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks, Nickel. My attempt at a translation wasn't too far off the mark. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2017)

We are learning things along with you, Theseus!


----------



## Theseus (Apr 15, 2017)

True modesty, Nickel. Very kind of you to say so. There is so much to learn! Lexilogia opens the door to so many things: I would now feel lost without it.:)


----------

